# Transducer for Garmin Fishfinder



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Plenty of how-to's on line, including videos.
I never bothered trying to repair a broken coax cable
as salt intrusion is going to result in corrosion inside the coax.
That means resistance and heat build up which can result in false returns.
If I snapped a cable, I pulled out the old cable, removed the transducer
and installed a new cable/transducer assembly. That way I knew
there weren't going to be problems in the long run.
Getting a replacement is simply getting the model number of the unit
and checking the manufacturers parts store for the correct kit.


----------

